
Don't Finance Anyone Over 27 - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/19/technology/19online.html?ref=technology
======
Tichy
Is there any data available on the numbers of people starting companies in
each age group? Perhaps older people really are less likely to try it, which
would explain why there might be fewer successful startups founded by older
people. Without that number (startups by age), it is impossible to deduce the
likelihood of success by age just from the number of successful startups by
age.

Without seeing such numbers, it seems plausible to me that there would be less
older founders for reasons that have been cited before on YC. People with
families are simply less likely to take the risk.

------
ivan
Oh these Levys and other jews :)

